# Chin Mu Kwan



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 1, 2011)

I was searching for something else when I came across this http://www.chinmukwan.com/ctfhome.html.  Anyone familiar with it or Supreme Grandmaster Yon Ho Kang?

Looks like Chang hon TKD.

Daniel


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2011)

G.M. Kang was one of the originals TKD'ers, he was one of the very first that General Choi promoted to 7th degree. He helped bring the current belt structure into TKD somewhere in the mid fifties. If my memoryserves me right he also help developed the forms along side the other Master's. His orgs. is about keeping TKD as a traditional art and not a sport, I also believe he helped to developed two step sparring as well. I have some more info at my school from GM Kim, the GM I have been with for twenty plus years.


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 1, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> G.M. Kang was one of the originals TKD'ers, he was one of the very first that General Choi promoted to 7th degree. He helped bring the current belt structure into TKD somewhere in the mid fifties. If my memoryserves me right he also help developed the forms along side the other Master's. His orgs. is about keeping TKD as a traditional art and not a sport, I also believe he helped to developed two step sparring as well. I have some more info at my school from GM Kim, the GM I have been with for twenty plus years.



Here's an example of how his group runs their forms.  The video channel also has some sparring videos.

[yt]DX2VduGRQXk[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes they are a tiny group here in America, most schools are located in PA if my memory serves me right. Everything they do is like the General and ITF did for the most part.


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 1, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> Yes they are a tiny group here in America, most schools are located in PA if my memory serves me right. Everything they do is like the General and ITF did for the most part.



Apparently there is an affiliated school in San Antonio.  Do you know when Mr. Kang broke off from the ITF?  His website only says that he organized the Chin Mu Kwan in 1959 (wow!).  I'm guessing that he left General Choi well before 1990 then.


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Jan 1, 2011)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I was searching for something else when I came across this http://www.chinmukwan.com/ctfhome.html.  Anyone familiar with it or Supreme Grandmaster Yon Ho Kang?
> 
> Looks like Chang hon TKD.
> 
> Daniel


GM Kang's English name is Howard. He is semi-retired & lives in Florida. He followers do old style karate like Chang Hon


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Jan 1, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> G.M. Kang was one of the originals TKD'ers, he was one of the very first that General Choi promoted to 7th degree. He helped bring the current belt structure into TKD somewhere in the mid fifties. If my memoryserves me right he also help developed the forms along side the other Master's. His orgs. is about keeping TKD as a traditional art and not a sport, I also believe he helped to developed two step sparring as well. I have some more info at my school from GM Kim, the GM I have been with for twenty plus years.


I believe he claims to have introduced the color yellow belt into the system along with 2 step sparring. I can tell you that he was in fact a 7th Dan in 1969. I am not sure if he was promoted to 7th Dan by Gen Choi or the ITF, or if he came into the ITF as a 7th Dan. He is pretty senior.

I would love to confirm if he did contribute 2 step sparring, so please ask your GM Kim & report back to us.

Is ITF TKD the only ones that do 2 step sparring?
(For comparison purposes, ITF 2 step sparring comes in at 7th grade yellow belt & involves the attacker using a right L stance as the ready stance, while defender uses a PRS. Attacker uses 1 hand & foot attack. They decide which one goes 1st, hand or foot. The defender defends & counters with 1 counter-attack using any appropriate tool to the correct vital spot)


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Jan 1, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> Yes they are a tiny group here in America, most schools are located in PA if my memory serves me right. Everything they do is like the General and ITF did for the most part.


Actually like the General did back in the 1970s or so


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Jan 1, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Apparently there is an affiliated school in San Antonio.  Do you know when Mr. Kang broke off from the ITF?  His website only says that he organized the Chin Mu Kwan in 1959 (wow!).  I'm guessing that he left General Choi well before 1990 then.


He was a Pioneer in a certain geographical part of Malaysia in the 1960s. I am not sure when he moved to the US, but he probably left somewhere in the 1970s. I don't remember off the top of my head


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 1, 2011)

KarateMomUSA said:


> He was a Pioneer in a certain geographical part of Malaysia in the 1960s. I am not sure when he moved to the US, but he probably left somewhere in the 1970s. I don't remember off the top of my head



Ah.  His group would be one of the ex-ITF silent majority then that technically will be 'out of compliance' with ITF standards at the time of General Choi's death.  I know of many such groups who all have been influenced by General Choi in some way, but ultimately they have forged onto other paths.


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Jan 1, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Ah.  His group would be one of the ex-ITF silent majority then that technically will be 'out of compliance' with ITF standards at the time of General Choi's death.  I know of many such groups who all have been influenced by General Choi in some way, but ultimately they have forged onto other paths.


Yes exactly, many, many students can trace their roots to Gen Choi


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2011)

KarateMomUSA said:


> I believe he claims to have introduced the color yellow belt into the system along with 2 step sparring. I can tell you that he was in fact a 7th Dan in 1969. I am not sure if he was promoted to 7th Dan by Gen Choi or the ITF, or if he came into the ITF as a 7th Dan. He is pretty senior.
> 
> I would love to confirm if he did contribute 2 step sparring, so please ask your GM Kim & report back to us.
> 
> ...


 
GM Kim did say he help developed two step sparring along with a couple other Master's as well.


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Jan 1, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KarateMomUSA* 

 
_I would love to confirm if he did contribute 2 step sparring, so please ask your GM Kim & report back to us.
Is ITF TKD the only ones that do 2 step sparring?
(For comparison purposes, ITF 2 step sparring comes in at 7th grade  yellow belt & involves the attacker using a right L stance as the  ready stance, while defender uses a PRS. Attacker uses 1 hand & foot  attack. They decide which one goes 1st, hand or foot. The defender  defends & counters with 1 counter-attack using any appropriate tool  to the correct vital spot)
_


terryl965 said:


> GM Kim did say he help developed two step sparring along with a couple other Master's as well.


That is great, thank you so much. Now are those 2 steps trained the way i described above? (Which is the correct ITF way) And also what is GM Kim's full name & who were the other masters?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2011)

Karatemom his name is G.M. Gin Kim and I will talk to him on Monday and ask.


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Jan 2, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> Karatemom his name is G.M. Gin Kim and I will talk to him on Monday and ask.


That would be better than great & very much appreciated, thank you again.


----------



## puunui (Jan 2, 2011)

KarateMomUSA said:


> I can tell you that he was in fact a 7th Dan in 1969. I am not sure if he was promoted to 7th Dan by Gen Choi or the ITF, or if he came into the ITF as a 7th Dan. He is pretty senior.




I think he and his younger brother GM KANG Yon Kuk were Kuk Mu Kwan members under GM KANG Suh Chong. They might be related to GM KANG Suh Chong, I don't know.


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Jan 3, 2011)

puunui said:


> I think he and his younger brother GM KANG Yon Kuk were Kuk Mu Kwan members under GM KANG Suh Chong. They might be related to GM KANG Suh Chong, I don't know.


I didn't think that they were related, but worth checking, thank you.


----------

